# hi, how can i look up a serial number to check the bag is genuine?



## lucinda bater

hi, can anyone tell me how I can check a serial number on a handbag ive seen for sale to make sure its not a fake?
many thanks


----------



## madmadmo

If the bag is for sale on eBay you can add it to the authenticate this mulberry section following the instructions in the first post


----------



## lucinda bater

madmadmo said:


> If the bag is for sale on eBay you can add it to the authenticate this mulberry section following the instructions in the first post


H


----------



## lucinda bater

Hi thanks but bag in a second hand shop, lady said she would hold it until Monday but can't seem to be able to check the number


----------



## madmadmo

lucinda bater said:


> Hi thanks but bag in a second hand shop, lady said she would hold it until Monday but can't seem to be able to check the number


Do you know what type of bag it is? If it is real the bag may not have a serial number.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

lucinda bater said:


> Hi thanks but bag in a second hand shop, lady said she would hold it until Monday but can't seem to be able to check the number


Hi Lucinda,

Welcome to the mulberry forum. 

As Madmadmo says earlier bags didn't have serial numbers, though I am figuring as you've trying to check a number this bag has one. There is no official database for numbers unfortunately, and whilst certain numbers do crop up regularly as fakes, it is possible that the numbers listed were copied from an original genuine bag... So that doesn't really help you. 
The only way to check if a bag is genuine is to have it authenticated. There are companies such as Authenticate4u which charge a nominal amount (£5 I believe) to authenticate your item from photographs. If the bag turns out to be a fake, it is illegal for the shop to sell it, and so would have to refund your money. 
All that said if you still wanted to simply check the serial number you could try typing mulberry fake serial number into Google.
Hope that helps?


----------



## lucinda bater

Thank you all for your help


----------



## lucinda bater

I don't know if I've done this right but this is the bag for sale


----------



## Slowhand

Good luck if you go down the authentication route as Mooshooshoo advises . 
An alternative would be to contact a reseller such as Labels Most  Wanted who may be able to source one for you ?


----------



## Claire7519

Hello, can anyone tell me if this is a genuine Michael Kors please?
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/173654032201

item number 173654032201

The seller has good feedback but they’ve changed their name 3 times in the last few years & I can’t see any feedback for these bags.


----------



## Bubbys

Can you please help authenticate this mulberry bag. It is clay Brown I believe it's a tessie the zipper pulls have the tree logo on both sides also the lining is fabric like sateen or nylon with the signature mulberry trees.


----------

